# nissan dodge?



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

What the deal with the new Nissan pick up thats gonna be based off a dodge ram. I'm intrigued. Fill my mind


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a link to it. Still all up in th air and Not sure if it will go through with Chyslers troubles

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/news/nissan/titan/chryslertitan2.html

I wouldnt be Suprised if Dodge merged with Nissan in Years to come. They are talking about build a cars together also. Dodge/Nissan Hornet is going to be sold in 2010


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i already thinks it looks ugly


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

That little Hornet looks pretty cool.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

chcav1218;765458 said:


> What the deal with the new Nissan pick up thats gonna be based off a dodge ram. I'm intrigued. Fill my mind


I belive Suzuki is in on the deal also.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Would not surprize me the 2 companies have a long history together.The late 70`s Dodge Diesel pickups had the same Nissan Turbo Diesel that the IH Scouts had.


----------

